# Progesterone support



## tinat (Nov 4, 2002)

Hello Peter

During the early stages of pregnancy, just after/post implantation, can progesterone support delay/mask a miscarriage please? the nurse advised that if HCG levels are low the progesterone support may delay an inevitable miscarriage.

Thank you

Tina


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Tina

I had a missed m/c last year and when it was eventually confirmed I stopped taking my progesterone support (and estradiol as well as it was a FET cycle) and I m/c naturally within 48 hours.

I don't know whether it was one or other drug but I assume this is what happened.

Hope Peter can confirm.

Vicky


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text



tinat said:


> Hello Peter
> 
> During the early stages of pregnancy, just after/post implantation, can progesterone support delay/mask a miscarriage please?
> 
> ...


----------

